# Key Post: Mapping/Routeplanning



## sueellen (12 Feb 2004)

Used to use this service when it ws free    

These services are also good for some maps www.myhome.ie/ or maybe this www.sdcc.ie (Planning Details online section) but neither, of course, are meant to compete with the IOL service.  

Just wondering if there is anything else out there still free that compares to the IOL?


----------



## rainyday (12 Feb 2004)

*Re: Mapping*

I use Maporama a bit, though it doesn't offer the satellite piccies that IOL offer. I used the 'pay' service at IOL once when I really, really wanted the satellite picture - it was fairly painless to use (via premium rate text message).


----------



## sueellen (12 Feb 2004)

*Re: Mapping*

Thanks for the reply.  Will try the link.  Am too much of a cheapskate or dare I use that word 'Skinflint' to use *(via premium rate text message).*


----------



## euroDilbert (12 Feb 2004)

*Re: Mapping*

Try www.maporama.com for maps to roughly the same level as detail as the iol ones. However, you can't do full address searches.

As for the IOL one, the charging system has been improved now. One 60cent text message buys you 100 'credits'. These can be used at any time and allow a number of different searches (A simple map is 1 credit, photo is 5 etc.). I've signed up for 100 credits anyway (last of the big spenders)


----------



## sueellen (19 May 2004)

*Re: Mapping*


----------



## db2admin (19 May 2004)

*Re: Mapping*

On the mapping iol page

there is an important notice that reads Mapping@IOL will be unavailable after 31st May 2004 and all credits need to be used by then.
Also on that page you will get 100 free credits for signing up. So, sign up and use by the 31st.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (10 Jul 2004)

*Re: Mapping*

If anyone's toying with the idea of mapping/routing software for Ireland don't bother with Autoroute 2004. It's only any good for city to city. It very much echoes the service offered by Expedia.com. You should see some of the whacky routes you get from Ballybunion to Tralee.

Maybe if there was a facility for people to supplement map data with known roads plotted by the user it would be better. But then there'd be no Autoroute 2005.


----------



## sueellen (13 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*THE MACHINE
Registered User
Step by Step Road travel maps...*

I recall seeing  a link to a site that provided a step by step road travel map on AAM in the past anybody know where its located I can't seem to find it ...basically you input one address and then your destination address and it draws up a minute by minute guide ...think it might only apply to Dublin... 


*Unregistered User
Step by Step Road travel maps...*

Not the DTO (beta) journey planner by any chance?

[broken link removed]

In case the above link is prone to change the planner is linked from the main DTO site:



*techman29
Registered User
Step by Step Road travel maps...*

Maybe the route planner at AA Ireland:

www.aaroadwatch.ie/routes/

*THE MACHINE
Registered User
Maps*

Many thanks. 

*ninsaga
Frequent poster
Re: Maps*

www.maporama.com/share/

ninsaga 

*bosch
Unregistered User
Mappoint...*

mappoint.msn.com/(ik4vwj55usmy51zzc2fusq55)/Home.aspx

*irisheyes40
Registered User
Routeplanning*

I've been trying to get into the routeplanning section of the aaireland.ie site but I keep getting told the section is unavailable. Does anyone know any other sites offering a similar service. It's for a journey in Ireland. 

*EvilDoctorK
Posts: 34
Re: Routeplanning*

[broken link removed]


Via Michelin ... not bad at all 

*ajapale
Frequent poster
Re: Routeplanning*

yes, better and more up to date tha the AA.


*lisa
Unregistered User
route planner*

I've used this site several times and have found it quite helpful




*Tommy
Moderator
Re: route planner*

In my experience, route planners can be a serious waste of time and can send you on a wildly unsuitable or circuitous route to your destination. There's much less risk involved in using an ordinary road map! 

*Unregistered User
Re: route planner*

On a business trip to the US with a couple of colleagues a while back we were using Microsoft MapPoint running on a laptop connected to a GPS scanner in order to assist us with navigating the unfamiliar territory. It drew a few suspicious looks from other road users and was often quite useful but we STILL managed to get lost several times!  Part of the problem with Irish specific route planners (and especially those using GPS based location information!) is the quality of the data used to create them in the first place. I reckon that Tommy's right about just using a plain old map. Ireland's not that big a place after all and part of the fun is (or used to be - pre Celtic Tiger) getting lost on the smaller country roads from time to time....  

*irisheyes40
Registered User
Routeplanning*

Thanks everyone, I'll try those other links. Murphys Law the AA site route planning is now working.


----------



## sunnyday (16 Nov 2004)

*Re: Mapping*



> There's much less risk involved in using an ordinary road map_(than a route planner)_!



Not if my wife is using the road map!


----------

